# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  modulo inps per iscrizione e cancellazione collaboratore familiare

## en.77

Buonasera a tutti.
Ho una richiesta: qualcuno di voi ha i moduli inps per iscrizione e cancellazione di collaboratori familiari?
Devo iscriverne uno e cancellarne un'altro ma nel sito dell'inps alla sezione modulistica non trovo niente.
Grazie a chi vorrà aiutarmi. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Contabile

Non sono i modelli ARCO2?

----------


## Wilma2466

A me risulta che si procede alla comunicazione alla CCIAA competente. Sar&#224; poi la CCIAA a fare comunicazione alla sede Inps di competenza.
E' previsto anche nelle istruzioni di FedraPlus o nel nuovo software della CCIAA "Comunica".

----------


## en.77

> Non sono i modelli ARCO2?

  Grazie infinite Contabile. ARCO 1 (iscriz.ditte indiv.-ARCO2 per società). Ma per la cancellazione?
La CCIA mi ha detto che in caso di imprese non artigiane devo indirizzarmi direttamente all'inps.

----------


## kennedy08

> Grazie infinite Contabile. ARCO 1 (iscriz.ditte indiv.-ARCO2 per società). Ma per la cancellazione?
> La CCIA mi ha detto che in caso di imprese non artigiane devo indirizzarmi direttamente all'inps.

  Una semplice dichiarazione di interruzione del rapporto di collaborazione da parte del titolare e' sufficiente io ci ho allegato anche una dichiarazione del collaboratore stesso.
ciao

----------


## Contabile

Eccoti il modulo

----------


## en.77

> Eccoti il modulo

  Mitico contabile !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## seacomm

L'iscrizione del collab.familiare avviene d'ufficio da parte della CCIAA di competenza (ovviamente previa ompilazione e consegna della modulistica, e allegando una sorta di accordo tra le parti, unitamente poi all'intercalare P). A questo punto conviene portare una visura dell'impresa, ove compaia il collaboratore, personalmente all'INPS facendosi rilasciare copia cn numero di protocollo. Questo per evitare che l'Istituto di Previdenza incameri l'iscrizione del collaboratore con qalche ritardo (anche di qualche anno).

----------


## iltributarista

> L'iscrizione del collab.familiare avviene d'ufficio da parte della CCIAA di competenza (ovviamente previa ompilazione e consegna della modulistica, e allegando una sorta di accordo tra le parti, unitamente poi all'intercalare P). A questo punto conviene portare una visura dell'impresa, ove compaia il collaboratore, personalmente all'INPS facendosi rilasciare copia cn numero di protocollo. Questo per evitare che l'Istituto di Previdenza incameri l'iscrizione del collaboratore con qalche ritardo (anche di qualche anno).

  io ho questo caso: un cliente artigiano, con attività cessata al 31 dicembre 2008, aveva un collaboratore familiare che di fatto era fuori dall'attività già dal dicembre 2007.
non si era provveduto a fare la comunicazione e pertanto la posizione non è stata cancellata.
da allora non ha pagato alcun contributo ed adesso l'inps chiede di versare il dovuto!
 secondo voi come faccio?
presentare la comunicazione tardiva adesso che la posizione principale è chiusa non ha senso! come posso dimostrare all'inps che aveva cessato effettivamente la posizione per non dover loro nulla?

----------


## f.p

> come posso dimostrare all'inps che aveva cessato effettivamente la posizione per non dover loro nulla?

  in questo periodo l'ex collaboratore ha svolto altra attività documentata/documentabile che possa comprovare l'effettiva cessazione di quel rapporto?

----------


## iltributarista

> in questo periodo l'ex collaboratore ha svolto altra attività documentata/documentabile che possa comprovare l'effettiva cessazione di quel rapporto?

  si, ma non era già piu collaboratore da circa 3 mesi!

----------


## f.p

> si, ma non era già piu collaboratore da circa 3 mesi!

  quindi, il periodo "non coperto" sarebbe al massimo solo il trimestre!! meglio di niente, no! 
se non puoi provare altra occupazione mi sembra piuttosto difficile contestare la richiesta dell'Inps  :Frown:

----------


## iltributarista

> quindi, il periodo "non coperto" sarebbe al massimo solo il trimestre!! meglio di niente, no! 
> se non puoi provare altra occupazione mi sembra piuttosto difficile contestare la richiesta dell'Inps

  nell'anno "incriminato" ho verificato all'inps che il cliente ha 52 settimane versate nell'anno di riferimento: l'inps non ha problemi a riconoscere che i versamenti non siano dovuri. 
tuttavia ormai per i pagamenti non pervenuti è stato emesso ruolo: provvederò allo sgravio totale.

----------


## f.p

> ..l'inps non ha problemi a riconoscere che i versamenti non siano dovuri.

  .. e se l'Inps non ha problemi ...  :Big Grin:  
mi chiedevo, sarebbe possibile (o sufficiente) un'istanza in autotulela anche per l'Inps o sarà necessario impugnare ritualmente??

----------

